# Cobia rod



## mehill10 (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi I'm going to be coming down in about 2 weeks and I was wanting to try and fish for cobia I have been reading the post about the set ups I have a penn 750ss reel so what rod would I want to buy for the reel it would need to be something I can order because I don't have time to built one 

Michael


----------



## jt (Mar 15, 2009)

i have a 9'6" gator blank rod with all wire guides.

make sure it has some backbone and not a very flimsy tip.

but anything in the 7' - 10' range with a good backbone is pretty much all you need.

some guys swear by the rods they use, but walmart brands do the job just as well.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Where are you from? You might be able to find a rod where you're at now and support a local tackle shop. Otherwise, there are plenty of options once you get down here. Also, are you looking for a one or two piece rod? If you are traveling in a car and need it to break down, Billfisher makes some reasonably priced surf rods that have good actions and will match up well with a 750. (I think the series is K-Armor)

Give us a little more info on what your requirements are, and there will be plenty of advice. If you just need a rod to use for the week, I bet you could even borrow one.


----------



## jt (Mar 15, 2009)

i was gonna say the same thing about borrowing one and forgot about it. if you have a buddy down here ask him/her. if not i have a few rods you can borrow if you want to, unless your looking to buy.


----------

